# Silkies roos or hens



## Sarah31 (7 mo ago)

We have recently adopted some silkie chickens and have no idea to tell which ones are roos and which ones are hens. They are about 11 weeks old.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The head shots aren't bad but. Not all of them look to be pure Silkie.

I need more of a side shot of the whole bird. If you want to take a stab at it yourself, look for streamers coming off the back of the head. Males will have more normal feathers but these guys are a bit young for those yet. At 11 weeks the boys very often are very long legged. They look weird walking away from you.


----------



## Lisarunner (4 mo ago)

Hi Sarah. Did you figure out what you have? Gorgeous birds. Trying to figure out my own silkies.


----------

